# Really nice snake for sale!!!!!



## battlefish (Oct 17, 2004)

I have had it for a couple of months but I want to let it go because of space and other obvious reasons. the snake is a northern copperhead and is a perfect specimen about 2 1/2 feet long and beautiful coloration. Very nice on feeder mice and is a excellent show piece, will ship safely open to any offers?? REAL TIGHT Will post excellent pics if anyone is interested in a really nice snake very rare to collect in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Location? Pics?

You need to have a price, too. (Forum rules.)


----------



## battlefish (Oct 17, 2004)

Stafford, Virginia and I am going to take pics today. As far as price I will take any offers period, wait to you see the pics!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Copperhead? Not for me (for now), but be careful who you sell to.
Anyways, good luck with the sale and I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i dont think you can just go around selling venomous snakes man....


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Some states have strict regulations on the sale of "hot" snakes. Interested parties may want to look into this.

In addition, there may be certain liabilities involved in selling something as dangerous as a venomous snake. The seller may be taking a major risk making this transaction.

caveat


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I think you should ask the mods about posting up 'hot' animals.

I asked one other time... They didnt want me to post mine up


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

not only that, most states where copperheads are indigenous do not allow the collection or sale of them. but lets see this beast anyway...

oh yeah, and BTW, you have to post a price per board rules, this isnt an auction site.


----------

